# Make Up For Ever eye shadows



## CandyRose (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can someone swatch Make Up For Ever eye shadows? The images on their site aren't to clarifying! It can be the pressed or the Star Powder ones.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Risser (Jul 5, 2007)

I did the swatches 6 months ago, hope it helps. Just feel free to PM me if you need further support


----------

